# Companion Dogs Shows North West



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm pretty new to the world of dog shows but entered my Pug in 2 companion dog shows and a fun dog show last year and he did quite well. I can't enter him into any champ shows, etc because he's been neutered so I'm quite happy just going to the companion shows. 

Does anyone know of any coming up in the North West this year? I live in Morecambe and could travel 1 1/2 hours North or South from there. 

Thanks for reading.:thumbup:


----------

